# What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L?



## Mth676 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have been averaging about 30 mpg with a 50/50 mix of hwy and city driving. On a long highway trip i averaged a tad over 32 mpg. Car has about 8300 miles on it.
So what are the rest of you guys getting for mileage?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

im lucky to break 25mpg...
i drive mostly highway and try to keep the rpms under 3k (most of the time haha) but for some reason the mileage isnt impressing me at all...
for my first 1/4 of the tank i can go 100+ miles
the 2nd/4 of the tank im lucky if i get over 70 miles
and the last half of the tank i can barely get 100 miles total...
i dont know what the deal is but im confused...


----------



## Mth676 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

how many miles do you have on it and has it had its first oil change yet?
I noticed a little difference in my mileage after i got a few thousand miles on it, especially after the first oil change.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mth676)*

we got around 33 on a highway trip from the beach, but mostly the car averages around 27-28 in mixed driving with the ac on


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (Mth676)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mth676* »_how many miles do you have on it and has it had its first oil change yet?

its got about 2600 miles on it and has yet to have its first oil change


----------



## gardner5236 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

My mileage is not very good either. I am getting roughly 24 mpg with mixed driving. I only have 2500 miles on it so far. Why didn't VW just put in a six-speed to drop those rpm's on the highway? Has anyone noticed any difference in performance or mileage with a higher octane fuel? Thanks much.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

ive heard of differences using higher octance fuel but i cant say ive seen a drastic difference in it... and with the higher octance being 3.20+.... ill stick to the lower/mid grade


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

i noticed it pulls better near redline on 93 octane
but it's not enough of a difference to warrant the extra cost.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

If anyone's driven the Tiptronic 6 speed, 80mph = 2000rpm. Its pretty sick.


----------



## MR.D (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_im lucky to break 25mpg...
i drive mostly highway and try to keep the rpms under 3k (most of the time haha) but for some reason the mileage isnt impressing me at all...
for my first 1/4 of the tank i can go 100+ miles
the 2nd/4 of the tank im lucky if i get over 70 miles
and the last half of the tank i can barely get 100 miles total...
i dont know what the deal is but im confused...

That is the exact spot i am at, kind of sucks becuase i drive at 80+ MPH on the highway or about 3400 rpm which i read anything about 3k sucks gas.


----------



## MR.D (Jun 24, 2006)

Also i notice i get better gas mileage with lower grade fuel which is wierd it has been the exact opposite in my other vehicles, i have 2500 miles and no first oil change yet, and yes a 6sp would be awesome


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

I got right around 26 MPG when I calculated it yesterday. All city driving.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_I got right around 26 MPG when I calculated it yesterday. All city driving.

i dont think thats bad at all. i'd say its prety good. 
i think a 6spd manual would be nice on this car, for highway driving.


----------



## Stevek123 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (MR.D)*

we just got back from a road trip, the car has only 630 miles on it now but we averaged about 29.5 mpg. 3400 rpm for 80mph? are you driving the 5-speed manual? we have the 6-speed auto and it is only turning over at 2400 rpm at 80.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Stevek123)*

Been getting an average of 27.5 mpg in mixed driving. Only 8** miles on the Rabbit so far and using the air lots. Hoping for better when I don't need the air and get more miles on her. Oh I have the 6 speed TIP.


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Mth676)*

Just filled the Rabbit up last night. 347.5 miles on 13.174 gal = 26.4mpg and 100% city driving on this tank. It keeps getting better every tank. And I got 1600 miles on the car.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (b2m_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b2m_vw* »_Just filled the Rabbit up last night. 347.5 miles on 13.174 gal = 26.4mpg and 100% city driving on this tank. It keeps getting better every tank. And I got 1600 miles on the car.


thats not bad. im trying to decide which gets better mileage... the manual or the tip?


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*

I'm thinking the tip will as it's a 6 speed, runs lower RPM's on the highway and has a locking torque converter. Around town I would think the manual would get better mpg as it has a clutch. 
Lower RPM's normally means less gas used. 
I have the 06 Rabbit with the 6 speed tip.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? ((In)Sanity)*

We have a Tip. Jetta and just checked this weekends mileage. 28.9 MPG on the drive from Yakima to Everett (about 150 miles), some running around in Everett and some "spirited" cruising on the return trip. I know it'd be in excess of 30 if we kept the cruise set around 75 the whole time.


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (VolksRacer2)*

Curious if the other 2.5's are using the same gearing as the Rabbit? I run 2400 rpms even at 80 mph in 6th with the Rabbit.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Mth676)*

I'm getting about 25mpg with 95% inner-city, hard enthusiastic, high-rpm driving. (2006 Jetta 2.5, 5-speed manual). I use 87 octane regular gas.
I noticed that my fuel economy got a bit better after hte car rolled over 9k miles.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_thats not bad. im trying to decide which gets better mileage... the manual or the tip? 

Umm, obviously the manual.
Quit posting meaningless questions just to one-up your post count. Don't you drive a VR6?


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Deception)*

I'm not convinced the manual would get better mpg. Higher RPM's on the manual for the same speed. With a locking torque converter I bet the mpg is better on the 6 speed tip. At least on the highway. Around town the manual should do better.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? ((In)Sanity)*

You're forgetting the fact that automatics have a torque converter, and that creates additional drivetrain losses. All things being equal, the automatic transmission will return less fuel economy than the manual.
The EPA rates both the manual and automatic versions of the Jetta 2.5 as 22mpg city/30mpg highway, but when my friend got an automatic 2.5 Jetta for a loaner from VW, she got terrible mileage out of it. She doesn't drive with a lead foot like I do, either.


----------



## calpolyrabbit (Aug 15, 2006)

After my first fill up on my new '07 Rabbit, I got roughly 30mpg. 3/4 highway driving. Manual transmission.


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_You're forgetting the fact that automatics have a torque converter, and that creates additional drivetrain losses. All things being equal, the automatic transmission will return less fuel economy than the manual.
The EPA rates both the manual and automatic versions of the Jetta 2.5 as 22mpg city/30mpg highway, but when my friend got an automatic 2.5 Jetta for a loaner from VW, she got terrible mileage out of it. She doesn't drive with a lead foot like I do, either.

Did I not say locking torque converter in my post, and that a manual would do better around town? On the highway a locking converter goes a long ways. That combined with the 6th gear and lower RPM's should give better highway mileage.


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? ((In)Sanity)*

i just got done the first tank and granted i'm still breakin in the engine but i only got 19 mpg. WTF


----------



## (In)Sanity (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (KEEPitSIMPLE)*

Yep, I had the same type of experience with the first tank. It will get much better, at least it did for me. The power also increased.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? ((In)Sanity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(In)Sanity* »_Did I not say locking torque converter in my post, and that a manual would do better around town? On the highway a locking converter goes a long ways. That combined with the 6th gear and lower RPM's should give better highway mileage.

I still think not, due to the added drivetrain loss and weight.
Besides, the major MPG losses from the automatic around town up to the point when you get onto the freeway totally offset the 1-2mpg's that you would save from the OD 6th gear (if it does offer any difference).
To each his own though. All the automatic cars I know of get worse mileage than their manual counterparts, city or highway regardless. The 2.5 is a prime example -- my friend's automatic 2.5 loaner got terrible mileage compared to my 5-speed.


----------



## vector248 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Deception)*

My 2 cents...VW threw us a porly engineered engine. The 2.5 is best served as a paper weight or a boat anckor. And i own one. I have a 5 speed and cannot get 17-19 out of it in town. maybe 22-16 on the interstate. never mind the poor build quality. i have 4200 miles on mine and already been in the shop 3 times. my thought bolt a chain to this engine and use it to keep your boat from moving.


----------



## Digital Treesloth (Aug 24, 2006)

My 07 5-speed Bunny has been getting 24mpg with the routine one day 100km highway driving (saturday) and 5 days of 1st and 2nd (maybe 3rd if I'm lucky) gear stop'n'go 15km round trip during the work week. 
Mind you, she only hit 1000km yesterday


----------



## 0tinman0 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have 83,000 km on my 2.5 5 speed manual trans.and the millage is decent at best.On average i get about 540km per tank and a lot of my driving would be considered stop and go traffic. Dont count on your millage getting any better by using 93 octane.Its not worth the added cost for a few extra km


----------



## randomusername (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm on the third tank with my 700+ mile Jetta 6-spd Tip. The first tank got 19.36 mpg with about 90/10 city/hwy and the second 23.33 with 30/70. The fuel gauge is just past the half way mark with about 240 miles into the third tank (33/66 so far).


_Modified by randomusername at 10:14 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (0tinman0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0tinman0* »_I have 83,000 km on my 2.5 5 speed manual trans.and the millage is decent at best.On average i get about 540km per tank and a lot of my driving would be considered stop and go traffic. Dont count on your millage getting any better by using 93 octane.Its not worth the added cost for a few extra km

540km per tank with a lot of stop-and-go driving, and you still think this mileage is "decent at best"?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Deception)*

our last tank netted us about 27 mpg with about 50/50 driving. actually the past few tanks have been in the mid-high 20's


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

first tank: 20.1mpg 50/50 mixed driving with AC on sometimes
second tank: 22.3mpg 50/50 mixed driving with AC sometimes
third tank: so far only 20miles on the trip computer and the gas needle didnt go down. ill post back when i fill up again.
btw, the car has the tiptronic 6speed.


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Mth676)*

I have about 1000km on my rabbit, and I'm on my 3rd tank.
First tank got around 19.5mpg, second tank got 20.6mpg. I'd say I've driven about 10% stop-and-go, 50% regular city driving, and 40% highway.
I'm wondering if this is just because the car is new? So far, the fuel economy is my only disappointment with this car. I wasn't expecting it to be great, but definitely better than 20mpg!!!
Edit: Oh, and it's a 5spd manual. And I do drive with the air on most of the time.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (AdamVC)*

yeah its because the engine is still new...

there is more friction in the engine during the first 5000 or so miles, so it needs more gas to move those pistons i believe. just take care of the car, break it in correctly, cross your fingers and hope youll get better mileage


----------



## Rico1 (Feb 8, 2001)

Mileage for our last two cars run pretty much as (In)santiy predicts. We leased a 2001 SAAB 9-5 wagon with a 5-speed manual, followed by our present ride, a 2004 9-5 wagon with the automatic (what SAAB terms a "Sentronic"- as I understand it, it's just an Aisin 5-speed automatic, common to a lot of cars, which locks up in 3,4, &5th gears). The two cars exhibit comparable highway mileage: the manual around 32, the auto 31. However, there's a 4 - 5 mpg gap in the in-town mileage. The manual delivered 26-plus regularly, the automatic has a hard time breaking 22. The two cars ran the same 2300 cc 4-banger, in a somewhat different turbocharger setup, but I think the differences in mileage are due mostly to our superannuated friend, the torque converter. I think VW's development of the DSG, plus the proliferation of CVT transmissions, will mean its extinction soon.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rico1)*

i wonder if i can swap my automatic for DSG.... seriously.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

My brothers rabbit has seen 350 miles to a tank on more than one occasion.
A full tank from carlisle pa to cleavland ohio. One full tank back...
Seems good to me...
A little better than my stage 3 corrado... so far, 225 to the tank...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

^^ if he filled up 14 gallons, then he got 25mpg
[EDIT]
i will post my 3rd tank results tmorrow... during this tank, i did hard acceleration at times, spirited driving, redlined (or close to) like 8 times. so my mpg could be lower than my second tank. 


_Modified by mujjuman at 5:08 AM 9-15-2006_


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

This is what I've documented on every tank since I bought the car. The car has a little over 3K miles now:
Mileage seems to be improving. I'm listing it as Miles driven / Gallons to fill / MPG:
Miles Gallons MPG
227	/10.03	/22.63
286	/12.6 /22.70
285	/12.6 /22.62
297	/12.25	/24.24
308	/12.7 /24.25
316	/12.94	/24.42
300	/12.4 /24.19
308	/12.8 /24.06
287	/12.45	/23.05
302	/12.44	/24.28


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (carlos_31820)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_31820* »_This is what I've documented on every tank since I bought the car. 

hey dude, thats cool. im doing the same thing as well.... been keeping track since i bought the car. 
all i record is mpg and driving style for that tank, saved in a txt file.
maybe i should add data that is more in-dept like yours.
my mileage seems to be increasing as well. i am very satisfied with this engine. 
1st tank: 20.1mpg 50/50 mixed driving with AC on sometimes
2nd tank: 22.3mpg 50/50 mixed driving with AC on sometimes but less than last time
3rd tank: 22.5 mpg 30/70 with AC once for 15 miles. hard acceleration at times, spirited driving, redlined (or close to) like 8 times. 
4th tank: 24.236mpg 50/50 mixed driving with AC on for 1/4 tank. hard acceleration at times, redlined 4 times. driving slowly during traffic and no hard accel. during traffic. 
5th tank: xx.xx mpg AC twice for 15 miles only. no redline, mostly moderate acceleration, hard acceleration towards end, delayed shifting once in a while. 
i need to fill up my 5th tank tomorrow so ill post the mpg then. 
its going to be lower because of some hard accel towards end. 


_Modified by mujjuman at 12:45 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## doan (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

my average over 1500 miles is about 24. seems to get about 20 in town and 25-28 on the highway.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (doan)*

im getting better mpg..... not even 2000 miles yet. 
i get bad mpg because of stop an go traffic, but when everything is smooth and no traffic hold up, i get decent mileage. im happy. 

_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_If anyone's driven the Tiptronic 6 speed, 80mph = 2000rpm. Its pretty sick.

i have the 6speed Tip and at around 2000rpm im doing at around 65-70mph. i havent hit the 80mph mark yet though.

_Quote, originally posted by *(In)Sanity* »_Curious if the other 2.5's are using the same gearing as the Rabbit? I run 2400 rpms even at 80 mph in 6th with the Rabbit.

that seems more correct.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

on the highway on cruise at around 80mph... ive gotten up to 33+ MPG... but normal everyday driving gets me about 23 or 24 mpg... i was hoping for a little bit more than that though... oh yeah and its a 5spd mts


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_*on the highway on cruise at around 80mph... ive gotten up to 33+ MPG... *but normal everyday driving gets me about 23 or 24 mpg... i was hoping for a little bit more than that though... oh yeah and its a 5spd mts

thats pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my last tank sucked..... too much stop and go


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

We did a 3,000 mile trip in our 2006 2.5 manual 5 speed in 6 days.. We put in just over 400 miles at 12-mph.. About 3 hundred miles at 9- to 12- and the rest at 80 to 9-.. 
Our mileage worked out to 30.06.. I also kept track of each tank and got as low as 26 and as high as 35 but with just one tank of fuel you really do not know any thing as you do not always fill to the same place.. I ran Shell high test the whole trip.. 
However most of the time I run Shell Reg fuel.. and we really do not have much city driving.. Just long pulls over steep mts.. Our normal all around mileage runs 28.5.. All in all not to bad as the AC has been most of the time from when we got the car.. And there is no flat ground around here.. Or straight roads..




_Modified by snowdance at 6:33 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (snowdance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowdance* »_ We put in *just over 400 miles at 125mph*.. About 3 hundred miles at 95 to 120 and the rest at 80 to 95.. 
.

and you didnt get arrested?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_
and you didnt get arrested?









x2, on I-80 and I-95??? i always encounter cops http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
on I-80 and I-95??? i always encounter cops http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i hear that, and my cheap radar detector doesnt pick up signals until i get pulled over (atleast the case in my loud and flashy mkIII) it doesnt go off at all now unless it drives past a mcdonalds or a giant road messege sign, maybe cops just feel bad pulling over the silver family mid sized sedan... haha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_
i hear that, and my cheap radar detector doesnt pick up signals until i get pulled over (atleast the case in my loud and flashy mkIII) it doesnt go off at all now unless it drives past a mcdonalds or a giant road messege sign, maybe cops just feel bad pulling over the silver family mid sized sedan... haha

ahh i see.... 
the thing is, i try not to speed anymore.... *try*








oh btw, you might want to edit your speed.... before a mod sees this and locks or something. because this is a great thread. 
i think the forum rules say: no talking about illegal things like breaking traffic rules etc. and that includes speeding crazily








and you also get warned by a mod and i believe 10 points removed from you.... just a headsup for you bro.
oh, can u post a pic of your car with the tinted windows if you have> i want to see what 35percent tint looks like on our cars.... thinking bout getting it


_Modified by mujjuman at 2:33 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

First most of the speeds I was running was just keeping my self spaced between cars.. One about a half mile ahead and the other about a half mile behind me.. The common way to run out here.. For much of the highspeed run the car behind me was a state trooper from Oregon.. We stopped and had lunch with him.. and followed him for some time until we turned to head south to Nevada.. I was just running the common speeds for the area..
The 80 + speeds were most on I-40.. But down in New Mexico and Arz. the speed is 75 but at 80 the trucks are passing you.. The 12- and 10-s were in eastern Oregon and Nevada and there was a state trooper behind us much of the way across Oregon that would have just passed us if we slowed down. .. No one out there. You can see a stop sign 15 miles away.. 
I have often been running at 90+ and been passed by troopers that just wave.. If they feel you are going to fast for the road conditions they just hit the lights and when you slow to the speed they think you should be running they just turn them off and go on.. You guys have to remember this is not in areas where there are any people or other cars.. On a 300 mile drive you may pass one car.. 
For many years Oregon did not have a speeding ticket.. You could drive any speed as long as the trooper felt it was safe for the conditions.. However if they felt it was an unsafe speed they gave you a reckless driving ticket.. Cost tons more than a speeding ticket..
However Nevada does use Vascar.. It is just a little box beside the road that takes a pic of your car.. Most of the time they can see the driver and the front plate.. with the time, date and speed stamp.. They just mail it to you with the ticket.. I have one framed on my wall for 154 mph From 1972 in my old Porsche .. You can see me as plain as day.. With a big grin.. It however was at a Porsche ralley and it was set up to get speed and pics for the drivers.. No laws broken.. While I did not get the highest score for the ralley I did get top speed..








By the way.. I have never had a ticket for any thing except a parking ticket for 32 min in a 30 min zone.. Cost me 5 bucks.. We do stick to speed around those posted on the Freeways and in traffic areas.. Or run with the traffic if the posted speeds will just get you run over..




_Modified by snowdance at 6:34 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
oh, can u post a pic of your car with the tinted windows if you have> i want to see what 35percent tint looks like on our cars.... thinking bout getting it

_Modified by mujjuman at 2:33 AM 10-12-2006_

i wanted to go a little bit darker, say... 25% but legal limit in mass is 35% and its $250 per window fine... i didnt get the normal metallic dye tint film which is why it looks so much darker, its some form of carbon based film that doesnt have any dyes so it wont ever fade and turn purple etc... im impressed with it
its weird though, it will look real dark some days and not as much the next


















_Modified by dead0narrivel at 6:05 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

I really like that 35%.. I have not done my windows yet as we have been traveling lots.. But here in Calif we can not use tint on the front side glass.. I have been looking for the Clear UV protection for those and plan to do the rear sides in 35 and put the shade in the back.. 
Several friends said the tint seems to affect their radio when on AM and FM.. As we live in the middle of no where all the sigs are weak.. but we often need them to get weather.. and road conditions.. As it may be nice were we are but there will be snow in the high passes or they may even be closed ..
Yesterday I saw a 2.5 with very dark tint.. But noticed he also had Idaho plates.. It was a black car with near black tint.. First time I ever really noticed the chrome around the windows stand out.. Also you could not tell the difference between the glass and the door post.. Great look..


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Its intresting to read what others say.. Its also easy to see that we live in different worlds so to say..
We spend a lot of time in the back country.. A fuel stop is a gravel area off the road with two pumps.. One diesel and one gas.. No one there and no restrooms.. Often no light.. You just run your credit card and pump the gas.. The brand unknown.. No way to pay cash.. Nothing to wash your windshield with or any place to buy oil.. No water or air..
You may drive 3 or 4 hundred miles and pass 2 or 3 cars.. You can often see 15 or more miles down the road.. We look at Mt. Shasta every day.. Its like its on the edge of town.. Its 40 miles away.. 
We often stop for lunch at a store.. Most will be at an intersection with some other major road.. The person running the store will also be the one to cook your food.. Often takes a while as they also have to run the store and perhaps the gas station if there is one.. Some times it will also be a bar.. They are also the bar keep.. So really not fast food..
We always carry heavy jackets.. blankets, sleeping bags in our cars in the winter... Also water and food.. We have often set 5 to 20 hours while they clear a land slide or remove snow to open a pass or road.. If you are trapped in the snow they will usaly try to send in some one with snowmobiles to be sure you have gas to keep you car running to stay warm.. But they will not bring you out unless you are in need of medical help..
You will recieve a $200 fine if you do not have snow chains in your car in a snow zone.. 
Cell phones seldom work in most of this area.. 
If you are going to a back country area you always call a friend and leave a message where you are going.. And you always go there.. And if they do not hear from you in a given time they know were to look for you.. Its not uncommon for some one to go off the road and be found by deer hunters or fisherman months or years later.. Many of the roads are seldom traveled so you are on your own..
I can drive 100 miles south to Redding Calif, or 50 miles North to Medford Oregon and write a check.. Because there are so few people in this area we are local and listed in both phone books..
Not really the same world as many live in..


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (carlos_31820)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_31820* »_This is what I've documented on every tank since I bought the car. The car has a little over 3K miles now:
Mileage seems to be improving. I'm listing it as Miles driven / Gallons to fill / MPG:
Miles Gallons MPG
227	/10.03	/22.63
286	/12.6 /22.70
285	/12.6 /22.62
297	/12.25	/24.24
308	/12.7 /24.25
316	/12.94	/24.42
300	/12.4 /24.19
308	/12.8 /24.06
287	/12.45	/23.05
302	/12.44	/24.28

New entries:
267	/9.33 /28.62	(FL trip - all hwy)
331	/12.8 /25.86	
323	/12.67	/25.49


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (snowdance)*

thanks for the new entries

_Quote, originally posted by *snowdance* »_The 80 + speeds were most on I-40.. But down in New Mexico and Arz. the speed is 75 but at 80 the trucks are passing you.. The 12- and 10-s were in eastern Oregon and Nevada and there was a state trooper behind us much of the way across Oregon that would have just passed us if we slowed down. .. No one out there. You can see a stop sign 15 miles away.. 

wow dude..... *drool* if i may








----
the car looks good with 35%... i think the legal limit here in NY is 35% or 30%
i have a black car, and i wish it came with the chrome window thing.... i dont have it because i bought it as a VE. 
here are my cars:


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice looking cars.. You do not like black do you.. Grin.. 
Our 2.5 is silver and looks like the one DOA posted above.. Except we have the rear wing and we have 3 sets of wheels and tires.. The stock 17's for summer but you can not chain them for winter.. 16's for spring and fall like DOA shows in his pic whitch we can chain and a set of 15's with studded traction tires for winter That I will run the hubcaps like you have.. Changine wheels and tires around here is an on going thing with our two cars..
You know you can pick up the chrome door post covers on E-Bay.. They are easy to come by and not to much money.. They all just stick on.. I decided I just like mine black so guess I will just leave them alone..


_Modified by snowdance at 6:03 AM 10-13-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (snowdance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowdance* »_
Our 2.5 is silver and looks like the one DOA posted above.. Except we have the rear wing and we have 3 sets of wheels and tires.. The stock 17's for summer but you can not chain them for winter.. *16's for spring and fall like DOA shows in his pic whitch we can chain *and a set of 15's with studded traction tires for winter That I will run the hubcaps like you have.. Changine wheels and tires around here is an on going thing with our two cars..
_Modified by snowdance at 6:03 AM 10-13-2006_

i believe mine are 17's


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

>>>i believe mine are 17's <<<
Hummm.. Pic posted showes 16's.. Like I am now running because we have had a couple snow showers.. But perhaps I am wrong.. I usaly can tell the 17's because the ring on the outside of the wheel goes all the way around.. The 16's the rim ring is broken and painted between the spokes.. But VW changes stuff all the time..


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (snowdance)*

well i could be wrong but i swear the window sheet at the dealership said something about "at no charge" 17" alloy wheels


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (snowdance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowdance* »_You know you can pick up the chrome door post covers on E-Bay.. They are easy to come by and not to much money.. They all just stick on.. I decided I just like mine black so guess I will just leave them alone..

_Modified by snowdance at 6:03 AM 10-13-2006_

thats cool... ill get my windows tinted whenever i can, and see how i like it with the regular black trim.... i alredy know it looks really nice with the chrome.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I'm pretty dissapointed with the mileage I'm getting out of my 2.5L. Overall mileage is 20.61mpg, mixed highway and city. It's been as low as 17.57mpg, and no higher than 26.05mpg(300 mile trip). I was expecting MUCH better. Even with the offset in cost between the 93 octane I put in my previous daily driver and the 87 octane I put in this car, it's far from cost effective, especially at the pump.


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

Intrest.. Do you have the Automatic.. Those MPG figures are much like my wife got on her 2003 Beetle.. We were happy to let it go for the 2.5 jetta.. The worst fuel mileage on it were better than the best with the Beetle..
We however went to stick.. And really have no stoplights around here to drag race at.. So really do not try to jump from 0 to 70 all the time..


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (snowdance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowdance* »_Intrest.. Do you have the Automatic..

5-speed. I won't drive an automatic unless I somehow lose the function of my left leg. And even then I'd find a way around it.


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudiRally* »_5-speed. I won't drive an automatic unless I somehow lose the function of my left leg. And even then I'd find a way around it.

I also have a 5spd. I've read in some other posts that the automatic Jetta gets better mileage than the manual b/c the auto has a 6th gear.
However, I remember that when I was researching the car, the EPA estimates were the same for both cars.
Has anyone been able to confirm this? It doesn't really matter, I'm not getting rid of the 5spd but was wondering if there's any validity to that statement. I thought that in most cars, an auto tranny is supposed to be much heavier than a manual transmission. Don't know that the weight difference would translate into meaninful fuel economy though.


----------



## wheat 2.5l (Sep 28, 2006)

I am getting average 29 mpg out of mine. it has little less than 19000


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudiRally* »_I'm pretty dissapointed with the mileage I'm getting out of my 2.5L. Overall mileage is 20.61mpg, mixed highway and city. It's been as low as 17.57mpg, and no higher than 26.05mpg(300 mile trip). I was expecting MUCH better. Even with the offset in cost between the 93 octane I put in my previous daily driver and the 87 octane I put in this car, it's far from cost effective, especially at the pump.









wow, that mileage SUCKS man... yes youre right, its far from cost effective and economical. i have the 6spdAuto, and i get atleast 20mpg in the city and atleast 24mpg mixed. i havent been on a loooong trip yet, where i am constantly at the same speed, but im sure ill have no problem getting 28mpg, at the least. 

_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_31820* »_
I also have a 5spd. I've read in some other posts that the automatic Jetta gets better mileage than the manual b/c the auto has a 6th gear.
...
Has anyone been able to confirm this? 

i was actually the one who was making one of those posts... its is NOT confirmed, however, and it wont be. right now, i doubt the Automatic would get better mpg than the manual, because of the extra power needed for the torque conv, no matter how little that extra power may be. 
it might be able to achieve better mpg on the highway, if both cars are going around 70mph for a long time. i know at 68mph, my engine turns over at exactly 2000rpm in 6th gear (tried it out today). i am not sure what speeds the engine turns over at 68mph for the manual. 
again, this isnt confirmed as well.
anyway, you can try and increase your mileage if you shift a early like i do (i use Tip mode). i also try not to accelerate hard, drive fast for no good reason, etc... i basically drive like a grandma (except im not swerving all over the place). 
if anyone comes to visit me at where im staying, ill take you for a drive and show you the reasons people dont get good mpg on their cars, and you can also watch me drive because i believe i drive economically








Economical Driving 101








Economical Driving 201 is about car pooling though (boring)









_Quote, originally posted by *wheat 2.5l* »_I am getting average 29 mpg out of mine. it has little less than 19000

thats great mileage! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

If you go to the VW site and go to specs. you will find the printed out specs for each car.. Auto and manual.. Its been a while but I seem to remember the high gears being about the same.. However because you can not control when the auto will shift on long steep grades the extra gears keep the engine from turning up high RPM. The 4 Speed Auto was a real pain in the highcountry.. Always had the engine turned up real high.. And zip for fuel mileage..
Fuel mileage is really easy to get with most any engine.. We ride motorcycles here in the highcountry and have to get great fuel mileage as there are few places to fuel.. You have to keep the engine at less than half the max RPM for the engine at all times..
VW wrote a long thing a few years back about getting good fuel mileage and in general said if you shift at about 2500 and have the transmission in over drive as soon as you can run at 1500 rpm.. Or even lower RPM as long as the engine runs smooth and if you step on the gas and it runs up smooth then its fine and will not hurt the engine.. With our 2.5 Jetta thats 5th about 38 mph or so.. And Yes I do it all the time.. But because of were we live more than to save fuel.. On the back roads because of the slower speeds we travel I get as high as 37 mpg.. But as I have said before our over all for7200 miles is 30.6.. We however do not really do any city driving.. Our town has three stoplights.. And little traffic..


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (snowdance)*

^^ i agree 100% on what you said.
however, i have the Automatic and i use the tiptronic to shift the gears myself, and while going on hills i dont downshift unless i really have to. 
-------------
anyway, too bad our cars dont have that "instantaneous mpg" guage like BMWs have... otherwise we can know what mpg we get at the current rpm we are running. 
hopefully, some VW engineers graphed this data, and its hidden somewhere on the internet.


----------



## brasswhitejetta (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
anyway, too bad our cars dont have that "instantaneous mpg" guage like BMWs have... otherwise we can know what mpg we get at the current rpm we are running. 


If you have the MFD option, you can see the "instantaneous mpg" on your screen... it's not a gauge but it's pretty easy to read.
Anyways, downshifting definatly increases the mpg according to my MFD. 
Also, if I pay attention to the instantaneous mpg reading I can get more than 30mpg on my daily commute (all city driving). However, if I really want to "enjoy" the ride I get around 22~24 mpg (same route/ same traffic). 
That said, I believe driving habits have the biggest influence on gas mileage. 
btw I have a 5mt.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (brasswhitejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brasswhitejetta* »_
If you have the MFD option, you can see the "instantaneous mpg" on your screen... it's not a gauge but it's pretty easy to read.

sadly, i dont







otherwise i'd be using it everyday just to keep track.
im not trying to save a fortune or anything, i just like to do this for statistic information









_Quote, originally posted by *brasswhitejetta* »_That said, I believe driving habits have the biggest influence on gas mileage. 

yes it is


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

these days im getting 23-24 mpg due to disgusting traffic


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

my first tank of gas i went 345 on 13.6 gallons= 25 mpg, again, my first tank, car has 345 miles on it, so im still learning it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

wow thats good! my first tank was 20mpg


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_my first tank of gas i went 345 on 13.6 gallons= 25 mpg, again, my first tank, car has 345 miles on it, so im still learning it

I've gotten a consistent 27.2-27.4 mpg for the first 4 tanks with about 30%city/70% hwy driving


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mopsy)*

yea the g/f auto jetta gets about 25-26ish. she's also not the easiest on the gas pedal sometimes, so that hurts...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_yea the g/f auto jetta gets about 25-26ish. she's also not the easiest on the gas pedal sometimes, so that hurts...

not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i need to go on a long road trip so i can get more that 23-24 mpg








stop and go traffic = bad mpg


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

We had an 03 Beetle with the 2.0 w/ auto.. Never got better than 26 or 27.. And we have all country driving.. 
We traded it for the 06 2.5 Jetta.. The Jetta has never gotten less than 28 MPG.. But is 5 speed std. Bettle was 4 speed auto...
However our best for fuel mileage is our 02 Jetta wagon w/2.0 and std 5 speed.. I get 28 MPG pulling our popup with it.. and 32+ all the time.. But again our driving is all country and freeway.. Really no city driving.. On a 3,500 mile highway trip with it we got 34.2 for the whole trip.. But were running with a friend in her old pickup so held the speeds down to posted speeds of 75 and spent a lot of time drafting her...
Our o6 Jetta came with 17 inch wheels that we use for summer driving.. But you can not chain them so I picked up a set of 16 inch spoke take offs from the dealer that I run fall and spring. We can chain them.. I also picked up a set of steel 15 inch that I run studded traction tires on in the winter.. I really can not say the 15's get a good fuel MPG check because of the weather but we do get better fuel mileage with the 16's.. Cost money to run wider tires I guess..
Snowdance


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (snowdance)*

thats awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

My wife's 06 with Tip is getting about 26 average with mixed driving and hers has about 16K on it. Best we ever got was 33 on a long highway trip (600+ miles).

My 07 Jetta is a 5spd and it is a little worse so far at about 24 average with mixed driving, but I am still breaking in at 2K miles... Hoping it will get a little better after the first oil change...


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

yea i've also noticed that her (maybe because its got 10k on it) is alot louder then my rabbit. my rabbit is dead silent yet her car is somewhat noisey. 
and your wife's car is not a DSG tranny, just a regular old tiptronic, unless you put a DSG in it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjdaddy* »_My wife's 06 with Tip is getting about 26 average with mixed driving and hers has about 16K on it. Best we ever got was 33 on a long highway trip (600+ miles).

My 07 Jetta is a 5spd and it is a little worse so far at about 24 average with mixed driving, but I am still breaking in at 2K miles... Hoping it will get a little better after the first oil change...

26mpg average is not bad, its pretty good. i got 26mpg with my Tip twice because of mixed driving (more hwy-like than city driving) but now i only get 23, 24mpg max because of city-like traffic. 
i always knew the 2.5 can get 33mpg on a long road trip. do you remember your average speed during that trip? specifically during the tank with which you got 33mpg? 
i have yet to go on a long road trip to see if MY 2.5 can break 30mpg









_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_and your wife's car is not a DSG tranny, just a regular old tiptronic, unless you put a DSG in it









he didnt say it had a DSG.... unless he change it (changed his sig or his post, whatever)


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

he did change it,


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

The trip I got 33MPG was to Myrtle Beach and it was probably around 70-75 MPH average. I know I hit over 100 a couple of times, but just for short truck passing spurts... Usually the 26 MPG is about 60% interstate and 40% stop and go for the auto and my lead foot is not usally driving it. On my 5 speed, I am usually about 70% in town and only about 30% on the interstate. I just filled it up today and only got 21 MPG this tank. What can I say, I like the GO pedal to much







...
BTW, I did change my SIG after I did some more research and realized I don't have the DSG, (although I would like to have one...) I guess when her lease is up that will be a good excuse to get a GLI...


----------



## themandillon (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Mth676)*

arent the transmission options backwards of what they should be? isnt it usually a 6 speed manual or a 5 speed auto? i dont understand it cus i want 6 speed for highway


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (themandillon)*

To my knowledge (please correct me if I am wrong) the standard straight drive for a 2.5L is a 5 speed. You can get a 6 speed manual with the 2.0 turbo or it may even be optional on the 2.5, I am not for certain.
The tiptronic auto is a 6 speed on our '06 2.5, not sure if there is another option or not...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_he did change it,









ah i see... i bet he became depressed once he found out it wasnt a DSG








seriously, i wish they had the DSG coupled with the 2.5.... i guesst ehy didnt do it because of different gear ratios (and to keep costs down)

_Quote, originally posted by *xjdaddy* »_The trip I got 33MPG was to Myrtle Beach and it was probably around 70-75 MPH average. I know I hit over 100 a couple of times, but just for short truck passing spurts... *Usually the 26 MPG is about 60% interstate and 40% stop and go for the auto* and my lead foot is not usally driving it. On my 5 speed, I* am usually about 70% in town and only about 30% on the interstate. I just filled it up today and only got 21 MPG this tank. * What can I say, I like the GO pedal to much







...
BTW, I did change my SIG after I did some more research and realized I don't have the DSG, (although I would like to have one...) I guess when her lease is up that will be a good excuse to get a GLI...

the *bold* part seems right, i get the same results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my last two tanks, i didnt really care about mpg that much... i just let my right foot be happy, but that didnt make my wallet too happy








i have yet to go 100mph in my car... how does this car feel at triple digit speed? 

_Quote, originally posted by *xjdaddy* »_To my knowledge (please correct me if I am wrong) the standard straight drive for a 2.5L is a 5 speed. You can get a 6 speed manual with the 2.0 turbo or it may even be optional on the 2.5, I am not for certain.
The tiptronic auto is a 6 speed on our '06 2.5, not sure if there is another option or not...

yes youre right. 
the 2.5 CURRENTLY comes with:
-5 speed manual
-6 speed automatic
the 2.0T comes with:
-6 speed manual
-6 speed automatic DSG
there are rumors that the 2.5 might come with a 6 speed manual. 

_Quote, originally posted by *themandillon* »_arent the transmission options backwards of what they should be? isnt it usually a 6 speed manual or a 5 speed auto? i dont understand it cus i want 6 speed for highway

nah it doesnt matter dude. they have 7speed (hell, even 8speed) automatic transmissions out there. you can have as many or as less gears you want, just as long as its efficient for the engine speed vs transmission speed.


----------



## eduright (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi, I wish people would always list their tranny type in these posts. And a Canadian Auto website found, in two reviews, that the automatic 2.5 did better than the manual.
Wish I could remember the website. And there must be some devices now that really work to tweak mileage- any ideas?


----------



## eduright (Nov 16, 2006)

PS: My first two tanks with a five speed have gone about 24.5 MPG in mixed driving that is predominately not in the city. THe tank with more city driving did slightly worse. I wish that VW could improve the MPG. I have and 06 Rabbit 4 door.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (eduright)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eduright* »_PS: My first two tanks with a five speed have gone about 24.5 MPG in mixed driving that is predominately not in the city. THe tank with more city driving did slightly worse.* I wish that VW could improve the MPG.* I have and 06 Rabbit 4 door.

a gas-electric or diesel-electric should do the trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that would REALLY help us in the city.


----------



## snowdance (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (eduright)*

If you read some of the first test on the new Jetta 2.5 it was shown as a high test fuel only car.. But in real life it is reg fuel.. Meaning the person doing the test never fueled the car or read the book.. Just wrote some thing for a book.. That is real common with both cars and motorcycles.. So what you read really means little..
Many people when in a car with a manual will drive more agressive than when in an auto.. Also with the new automatic you can do the shifting whitch often means the car is shifted more like a manual tranmission.. So that will lower fuel mileage bacause most people will tell you the auto shifts at to low an RPM..
Also what you have to understand about many of the things you read in books and the window sticker is that its all done by math.. None of it is done by ever seeing or driving the car.. Just all done by using the weight, wind tunnel test and horsepower. and figured at a speed of 49 MPH by knowing how much force will be put on a car with that much wind tunnel drag at that speed.. Lowered a couple years back from 52 MPH so the figures would look better.. None of it is done with real test..
Also many of the green house gases things you see are done the same way.. Meaning they really have no clue how the car does.. 
In real life the mileage you get depends on how easy you are on the throttle, wind, temp. and load.. As I said in one of my earlier post to get good fuel mileage you have to keep the RPM down.. But that does take the fun factor out of driving...
Also the fact that the VW is heavier than the other cars in its class means it is not going to be a cheap car to move.. It just plain cost money to move weight.. However if you drive the other cars in its class they are just tin and more road noise than most of us want.. It is hard to find a small car as nice as the VW with the strong body, Saftey things, sound proofing, ect.. All these reasons we bought a VW means weight, meaning it cost more to move..
As far as the Auto trans and manual.. We sold our 03 beetle 2.0 automatic for an 06 Jetta 2.5 Manual because the beattle got poor fuel mileage.. 20 to 26.. 28 max best.. And the 4 speed Auto tranmission had a 3rd gear that was way to low.. Meaning the engine was up near 5,000 RPM while going up over many of our Mt. Passes for 10 to 15 miles at a time.. No fuel saved there.. My 2.0 Jetta wagon and 2.5 Jetta both with manual 5 speeds will pull the same hills in 5th with no problems.. So both keep the RPM lower so better fuel mileage for both.. So our mistake for where we drive was buying the Auto..
So it all really comes back to how how much weight you are moving and how you use the throttle.. All the stuff you read really does not mean any thing in real life.. As many of the things you read are just things people wrote real quick so they would get paid.. 

Snowdance


_Modified by snowdance at 5:41 AM 11-27-2006_


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
i have yet to go 100mph in my car... how does this car feel at triple digit speed?


I went to a class in Atlanta back in the spring with her 06 before I got mine. It was late (like 1 AM) and I followed a BMW 5 series down the whole way. Ran triple digits almost the whole way and didn't even feel like I was going more than 60 or so.
That being said, her car has the michelin 16's on it while mine has the continentals. Those feel like stop signs when they are cold. I went out this morning at 25 degrees and had to drive about 5 miles to get a decent ride. I have an appointment with the dealer later this week to try and get resolved...

_Modified by xjdaddy at 4:39 PM 11-27-2006_

_Modified by xjdaddy at 4:41 PM 11-27-2006_


_Modified by xjdaddy at 4:42 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

cool, thanks for the last 2 responses guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## prepcub (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (MR.D)*

Ditto. I read somewhere about it getting better mileage after 10k...have 9500 now so hope that happens soon.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (prepcub)*

so my next fill-up i got 321 miles on 14 gallons.... 22 mpg. this was alot more "spirited" drivign as well


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

on my spririted drive, i got 24mpg... i got higher than you because for the last 130miles i went easy on the car... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Deception)*

My MK2 8v would get 450km-525km a tank all Highway....
These numbers look good enough to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmkIII (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (gardner5236)*

i can feel a little more power with that higher ocatane fuel, but it makes me want to go fast all the time which makes me lose mileage


----------



## Alsatian (Dec 16, 2006)

Very pleased with my new 5 sp. MT Jetta 2.5L, wife bought it for me two weeks ago and love it, just filled up the third tank; so far with a 65 mile roundtrip commute, 70/30 highway/city drive the stats are:
Miles/Gallons/MPG
384.9/13.225/29.10397
407.4/13.502/30.17331


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Alsatian)*

last tank: 23.1mpg
80% city and alot of hard acceleration


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

With mixed city and highway I usually get about 20mpg.. car has 11k miles


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*

last tank was 334 miles on 13.7 gallons= 24.3 mpg, some hard driving for most of it


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Wow...some of these responses are crazy! My wife's pulling 27-30 out of every tank so far. Her 06 Tip. Jetta does about 90% in town driving, mostly when cold. I figure I could probably pull it over 30 every time if I were driving it (She always got 27-28 in the 98, 2.0, 5 speed Jetta GT while I'm always 29+).
I can't figure out where some of these terrible numbers are coming from unless the fuel in your area is just that bad.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

no, we just have lots of stop and go traffic.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (vector248)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vector248* »_My 2 cents...VW threw us a porly engineered engine. The 2.5 is best served as a paper weight or a boat anckor. And i own one. I have a 5 speed and cannot get 17-19 out of it in town. maybe 22-16 on the interstate. never mind the poor build quality. i have 4200 miles on mine and already been in the shop 3 times. my thought bolt a chain to this engine and use it to keep your boat from moving.









I must be driving a totally different car than you, this this is the greatest thing since the MKII. I love every little thing, even the motor!
For 19K it's a steal!


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_no, we just have lots of stop and go traffic. 

I can certainly see yours, commuting in NYC has to suck. Some of the others I've seen though sound as if they have roughly the same kind of conditions we deal with here...lots of cold starts followed by relatively short commutes, lots of hills if we go out of town, generally conditions that are expected to ruin fuel economy.
My wife is no speed racer (usually), but she isn't an "economy driver" by any stretch either. Her car's the one that gets used for all of our family errands, trips to town, taxiing people around...you name it, and we still manage to pull over 28MPG during days where the temp rarely exceeds 30 F.
I guess I'll just have to chalk it up to my general good luck with VW's. After owning something in excess of 30 water-cooled VW's in the last 20 years (granted, most were for pretty short periods before being re-sold to step up again) I've never experienced 95% of the common problems/hassles I see discussed in these forums all the time. 
Personally, I'm very happy with our Jetta and it's economy so far. 5500 miles and nothing but smooth sailing.
P.S. I probably just jinxed myself for all of eternity, so I'm frantically knocking on every piece of wood I can find!


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

People, you may want to try fill your 2.5 with Castrol Syntec 0W30 instead of the 5W40 at the next oil change. I gues It would return a 2-3 % better economy . And yes its approoved VW502 and should be fine all year long, in fact its a real German oil made in Germany.


_Modified by vw_rabbit at 7:26 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I must be driving a totally different car than you, this this is the greatest thing since the MKII. I love every little thing, even the motor!
For 19K it's a steal!

x2! love this engine, no probs at 3800miles
i wouldnt even be expecting probs until after 30k anyway....


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

well my commute to work is less then 2 miles one way, so the car doesn't even warm up when its chilly outside. I let it sit at idle for a couple minutes before i drive, but still doesn't warm up all the way, heck sometime then needle doens't even move


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Erik04gti)*

the post over here is about the mileage you get in the meaning of fuel economy bud.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (vw_rabbit)*

i understand that sport, but i was also referring that my mpg wasn't as good as other becaus eof my short commute to work, i could almost go a week of back and forth to work, and not go over 12 miles. 
so i would assume that would directly affect my mpg, right chief??


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Erik04gti)*

Hmmmm i've been getting about 24 mpg with 50% city and 50% highway. I have a 2.5 Jetta Auto.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_i understand that sport, but i was also referring that my mpg wasn't as good as other becaus eof my short commute to work, i could almost go a week of back and forth to work, and not go over 12 miles. 
so i would assume that would directly affect my mpg, right chief??









yes


----------



## gregjetta (Dec 2, 2006)

My wife is getting about 29 mpg with her 2.5 auto,highway/city mix.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (gregjetta)*

400km on first tank, 455 on second...I hope this gets better....


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

haha dam 2 tanks of gas already... haha you've only had it under a week right??? haha you must really love the darn thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @==GTI=@ (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_haha dam 2 tanks of gas already... haha you've only had it under a week right??? haha you must really love the darn thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I...Can't...Stop....Driving...It.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I...Can't...Stop....Driving...It.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

The engine won't return is best millage until I'd say 10 000 km (6 666 miles). Dont forget that the first oil fill is made with a good syntetic oil so it takes a little more time to break it in perfectly.
Also , because its a five cylinder it means that you have 25 % more friction (and a bit more mass to moove) than a comparable four cylinder , so break in is a bigger issue. 
Another thing 20 valves on double over head cams is harder to move , it require more energy than id say a 10 valves single cam even if that first desing brings better combustion, so here again friction (and weight) comes in. 
Let it age , and you'll se what appens.


_Modified by vw_rabbit at 6:41 AM 12-20-2006_


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*

Mileage has been consistenly 26-27mpg since about 500 mile mark. Only 2 tanks have been with highway miles and I got 28-29mpg with those tanks. Every other tank has been 100% city driving. I am constantly getting 350 miles to the tank usually letting the fuel light come on. I'm happy with the mileage, coming from a 49 Chevy that got 7mpg downhill with the wind, the Rabbit is spectacular.


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow I must be really getting the worst mileage out of all you guys


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*

I had a 2001 TDI manual before ... so I just think my Rabbit is thirsty


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (b2m_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b2m_vw* »_Mileage has been consistenly 26-27mpg since about 500 mile mark. Only 2 tanks have been with highway miles and I got 28-29mpg with those tanks. Every other tank has been 100% city driving. I am constantly getting 350 miles to the tank usually letting the fuel light come on. I'm happy with the mileage, coming from a 49 Chevy that got 7mpg downhill with the wind, the Rabbit is spectacular.

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif manual trans?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I'm on my third tank and it's actually worse now....








1st tank: 400km
2nd tank: 455km
3rd tank: 325km
And it's all 50% city 50% hwy. 
I know the mileage sucks right off the bat and you must wait for the 8,000km oil change but how does it go worse?
What boggles me is i'm actually not doing much spirited driving anymore to TRY and save on some fuel...


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Yes, manual trans.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Mileage sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Especially where I live, Stop signs, Red Lights ever min, its like







, I just filled my tank half yesterday and Im on E and I only drove the car 3 times yesterday, when you turn on that car it drinks away that gas.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_Mileage sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Especially where I live, Stop signs, Red Lights ever min, its like







, I just filled my tank half yesterday and Im on E and I only drove the car 3 times yesterday, when you turn on that car it drinks away that gas.

How many miles/kms man?


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I'm on my third tank and it's actually worse now....








1st tank: 400km
2nd tank: 455km
3rd tank: 325km
And it's all 50% city 50% hwy. 
I know the mileage sucks right off the bat and you must wait for the 8,000km oil change but how does it go worse?
What boggles me is i'm actually not doing much spirited driving anymore to TRY and save on some fuel...









I actually got better mileage when I first had the car and since then it got worse.. I have close to 18000km on the car and average about 400km a tank, most of it being highway.. I think in the summer I did one whole tank of city and got 300km


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*

One problem right now is that most places are using oxygenated gas for the winter. I guess it's supposed to help reduce pollution but reduced fuel mileage doesn't seem like a logical way to accomplish that goal...at least not to me!


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm...
My car has a Avg MPG of: 21.60
and an Avg RANGE of: 293.73

that is calculating every fill except the first two.
Spirited driving, hot weather, and A/C or open windows with extra drag.
Which consumes more A/C or open windows?
Becuase open windows create lots of drag on hatchbacks.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (viabobed)*

Open windows create more drag over 45MPH...A/C below that. So, dive around with the windows down in town and the A/C on the highway.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

Driving on the highway with the windows open is retarded...lmao
I doubt i'll ever use the A/C though, just on hwy...I'm a window open kinda guy.
How sad has the world become that we must blame open windows for the possibility of more fuel being consumed...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_Open windows create more drag over 45MPH...A/C below that. So, dive around with the windows down in town and the A/C on the highway.









x2, under 45mph, windows down. over 50mph, AC turns on and windows go up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam_richard (Oct 17, 2006)

I am averaging a little over 300 miles to a tank and I live up in colorado, I'd be at sea level I'd get much better mileage. I am fairly happy with my mileage though because I drive it pretty hard with only regular gas. I wanted to break it in though with regular gas. I'll start running mid-grade later after it's totally broken in. I also got my 5,000 mile maintenance on monday so I am hoping to see a slight increase in performance now. Haven't filled up my tank yet to see how it goes, but I am going to put about 250 miles on it on sunday round trip highway mileage though, so I'll be curious to see how it goes. Hopefully it'll be good driving though, in case you guys don't watch TV we got about 20" of snow wednesday and another 6" yesterday. This car handles awesome in the snow though. The ESP works great, in fact too great, I had to turn it off to fishtail. it's fun


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Well after my first fill-up (after going through the dealer-provided full tank) I got 20MPG.
This is of course after some spirited, sub 4,500 driving also and a combination of city, highway and stop-go traffic.
Not completely overjoyed with the mileage but I knew from the start it would be worse than my 1.6L Toyota.
Maybe the 3rd tank will be better?








_*Edit: 434km on this last tank.*_


_Modified by Kojach at 12:15 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (adam_richard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam_richard* »_I am averaging a little over 300 miles to a tank and I live up in colorado, I'd be at sea level I'd get much better mileage. I am fairly happy with my mileage though because I drive it pretty hard with only regular gas. I wanted to break it in though with regular gas. I'll start running mid-grade later after it's totally broken in. I also got my 5,000 mile maintenance on monday so I am hoping to see a slight increase in performance now. Haven't filled up my tank yet to see how it goes, but I am going to put about 250 miles on it on sunday round trip highway mileage though, so I'll be curious to see how it goes. *Hopefully it'll be good driving though, in case you guys don't watch TV we got about 20" of snow wednesday and another 6" yesterday. This car handles awesome in the snow though. The ESP works great, in fact too great, I had to turn it off to fishtail. it's fun*

hahaha nice, i want some snow... badly!!


----------



## Cougar Guy (Oct 27, 2005)

Normally we get at least 500 km on a tank with combined highway/city driving. Could probably push it to 550 km if I wanted to risk running out on the way to the gas station








Purely on the highway, the mileage is much improved. I've never really calculated it out, but I'd hazard a guess that we'd get at least 650-700km per tank no problem.
This is with a 5 speed. Overall, I have no probelm whatsoever with that kind of mileage.


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I dont kno I kinda like that whole open window feeling..
Maybe its the pilot running down my blood, lol
But i must say it gets chaotic when you go above 1** MPH with open windows.

Really chaotic, anything that weighs less than 2lbs flys away.








...you should try sometime just to say its been done
i dont mind too much about gas milege tho.. as long as i get the 200miles per tank im happy


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (viabobed)*

my mileage really suffers during stop and go, but at constant highway speed, it tends to greatly improve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I average 30mpg with 90%highway and 10%city. But i just drove 400 miles non stop and got an awesome 33mpg


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccoracer)*

I did manage to do 660 km with one tank , only freeway...
I think the automatic is far better thant the manual on this car.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*

^^ thats cool to hear. these days im not getting more than 23.4mpg, and thats if i drive really conservatively... i am in the city though, so low mpg is expected. i thought of somehow attaching an electric motor to this car and make it a HYBRID







. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vw_rabbit* »_I did manage to do 660 km with one tank , only freeway...
I think the automatic is far better thant the manual on this car.

maybe highway mpg wise, but not performance wise. hehe


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

for mostly city driving for my first week with it and first tank i think i got like 20mpg







i need to get it up closer to 30mpg


----------



## darkcanuck (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Mth676)*

These are my first four tanks my Rabbit:
11.3l/100km or 20.8mpg, city
13.1l/100km or 18mpg, city
9.0l/100km or 26.1mpg, highway
11.7l/100km or 20.1mpg, 3/4 city
The car is still on its first oil.
My daily city drive is short, stop and go about 6 miles / 12 mins. The car barely gets warmed up before I have to stop again, this definitely contributes to the poor city mileage. Saw a big improvement on the one highway trip I did (3rd tank). Obviously I would like better numbers but the car is great otherwise, I recommend it to everyone who asks. At least the price of gas is relatively low right now here







If things don't get much better in a year or so I will be inclined to trade for TDI.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (darkcanuck)*

same here, im planning on a TDI if it comes out in NY


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cougar Guy)*

last few tanks were bad.








too much traffic even on the highway.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_same here, im planning on a TDI if it comes out in NY

For what to save $1100 a year on gas? and have next to no "modability" and to be slower, noisier and to pay high maintenance costs associated with owning a more technically advanced motor? The 2.5 and it's "not amazing" gas mileage is good enough for me. I'll take 2.5 liters and a beautiful sounding motor for a few less MPG.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i was gettin around 21 mpg on the drive to school today... granted ive got a thule cargo bin on the oem racks..but thats a huge difference over the usual 28+ mpg i get on my 7 hour drives to school


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
For what to save $1100 a year on gas? and have next to no "modability" and to be slower, noisier and to pay high maintenance costs associated with owning a more technically advanced motor? The 2.5 and it's "not amazing" gas mileage is good enough for me. I'll take 2.5 liters and a beautiful sounding motor for a few less MPG.

i love this engine too, no doubt about it. but the thing is, i drive alot and i basically need to fill up every week on average (not this week because i didnt drive my car). i figure that if i get a TDI, i would need to fill up half the time and spend less money. i havent done the math though to find out how much i will save. but i figured that if i spend this much on gas every week, with the TDI i will spend around the same amount every 2 weeks... so i will spend half as much money on the TDI. 
haha, also the comment i made was a couple of months ago. i am more in love with this engine than that day... probably because i know i can probably unlock lots of hp/torque with an intake


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_i was gettin around 21 mpg on the drive to school today... granted ive got a thule cargo bin on the oem racks..but thats a huge difference over the usual 28+ mpg i get on my 7 hour drives to school

haha, i always get around 21-23mpg on my way to school too.... gotta get there early!








but on my way back i get more mileage since its night time and the traffic calms a bit


----------



## MaxyPad (Feb 6, 2007)

just filled up today got around 272 miles and filled up around 12 gallons so around 22 mpg =[ 
maybe cause i smash in it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MaxyPad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxyPad* »_just filled up today got around 272 miles and filled up around 12 gallons so around 22 mpg =[ 
maybe cause i smash in it

yup, same here. 22mpg last tank. i didnt drive hard for this tank at all... i think the frequent cold starts and stop/go traffic had alot to do with it. i think the highest rpm i achieved was 3000rpm and i probably got there like 5 times the entire tank.


----------



## bob_the_d (Mar 19, 2007)

I only have 2600 miles on my 2.5 6sp tip, but from my calculations I get on average 22 mpg mix hwy/street and it hasn't changed much (maybe +/- 1 mpg) since I got it. I do drive with a little bit of a leadfoot so that might be it. But for one tank I made painstaking efforts to keep it under 3/4K revs and went highway only on a tank, and the best I've hit was 26 mpg.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bob_the_d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob_the_d* »_I only have 2600 miles on my 2.5 6sp tip, but from my calculations I get on average 22 mpg mix hwy/street and it hasn't changed much (maybe +/- 1 mpg) since I got it. I do drive with a little bit of a leadfoot so that might be it. But for one tank I made painstaking efforts to keep it under 3/4K revs and went highway only on a tank, and the *best I've hit was 26 mpg*.

the best ive recorded was either 26 or 27mpg on a tank. im positive that at times i get 30+mpg


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (@[email protected])*

I'm averagin 28mpg on mostly country roads...a little disappointed, but not enough to care


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_For what to save $1100 a year on gas? and have next to no "modability" and to be slower, noisier and to pay high maintenance costs associated with owning a more technically advanced motor? The 2.5 and it's "not amazing" gas mileage is good enough for me. I'll take 2.5 liters and a beautiful sounding motor for a few less MPG.


I absolutely love my 2.5L, but it sounds like you really need to get a ride in a modded TDI...it'll simply run circles around our I5's...and the torque is unbelievable...I'd buy a TDI bunny in a heartbeat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_I'm averagin 28mpg on mostly country roads...a little disappointed, but not enough to care

I absolutely love my 2.5L, but it sounds like you really need to get a ride in a modded TDI...it'll simply run circles around our I5's...and the torque is unbelievable...I'd buy a TDI bunny in a heartbeat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Most modded cars can "run circles" around stock ones... A Turbo'd Rabbit can run circles around a GTi, what's that saying?







Nothing.
PS: I have been in a modded TDi btw, sure, pretty neat and all but 3 minutes after that drive, It was completely overshadowed by a VR6T MKII... Oops.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Most modded cars can "run circles" around stock ones... 

On a TDI, that's chip, nozzles, and a pipe - sub 1K. Mod your bunny with double that and it still won't come close. Bang for buck, you can't beat it. Not saying it's the end all, be all...but you said barely moddable and slow...and that's just far from the truth

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_ A Turbo'd Rabbit can run circles around a GTi 

Prove it







and release a kit when you do....(p.s.-don't have unitronic do the tuning







)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (veedubtek)*

lol @ the unitronic comment


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*

i got 20mpg last tank. since the weather is nicer, im beating on it more


----------



## bob_the_d (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*

It's bizarre. Like one or two other people in this thread, I'm getting noticeably better mileage on regular gas than on premium. On premium, I would consider myself fortunate to hit 22/23 mix hwy/city. But I filled up on regular once, same hwy/city mix on my work commute and with never a thought about not flooring it to pass someone, I hit 24.6 mpg.
It goes against all logic that I can come up with.
The only explanation I can come up with is either that the ECU is finally adapting to my driving style after a few thousand miles (around 3100ish) and is adjusting the engine accordingly, or that the engine is just about done breaking in.
Hopefully the engine's just broken in more, and if I try it again with premium, my mileage will go up again. I won't be holding my breath, but it'd be a welcome surprise.


----------



## coloradogoose (Mar 13, 2007)

My bunny has 9k on it so far and I climb it 3,000 feet to work every day and drive it about 25% City 75% highway. 
I sit at 27 mpg on every tank during the work week, unless I run premium, than I get 26. (course I could be hammering it more and not realizing it.)
I've got a Thule roof rack on it and about half the time I have a bike on the roof as well.
I do get the benefit of the downhill ride on the way home, but I'm certainly not easy on her on the uphill in the mornings. 
Best I've gotten so far was 33 on a long road trip. (no roof rack)
The closest thing I've done to a mod on it is adding sirius radio and a sub in the trunk. I've heard that a drop in K&N should help the mileage a bit. True or not?










_Modified by coloradogoose at 9:30 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (coloradogoose)*

nice, ive been getting low 20s lately. i dont care anymore though, i just like to report what i get and record it as well. 

_Quote, originally posted by *coloradogoose* »_The closest thing I've done to a mod on it is adding sirius radio and a sub in the trunk. I've heard that a drop in K&N should help the mileage a bit. True or not?









_Modified by coloradogoose at 9:30 PM 4-3-2007_

not confirmed yet


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (Mth676)*

210 miles on a full tank


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (TPizzle)*


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: What kinda mileage you get with your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*

On my last tank I got like 430 miles and thought I must have not rest the button or something.
Night now I'm sitting @ 140 something and I haven't gone below a 1/2 tank yet. I'm kinda excited to see the results.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

I always get 85 for the first 1/4 tank, 70 for the second 1/4 tank and 60 on the 3rd and then I usually fill up not long after that. Such is the life of mostly city driving.








Next car will be a diesel. 
_Modified by Bob Weaver at 12:52 PM 4-5-2007_










_Modified by Bob Weaver at 12:52 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## bootmk (Mar 6, 2007)

22mpg all the time, commute to work 35 miles one way in south florida...so the A/C is always on =(


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bootmk)*

last tank, 22mpg


----------



## muicha (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i'm still trying to get more than 320 miles to a tank (by tank i mean fuel warning light is has been on for about 15 miles - about as far as i intend to push it)
'06 Jetta, 17,600 miles... 
i miss my 2.slow with 400-450miles/tank...
that being said though,.. i am in love with this engine and have absolutely no problem flooring it for the heck of it, mpg not-withstanding...








it's just something about the sound of it at full throttle...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (muicha)*

i noticed that city mileage (for me) really sucks for this engine, but the highway mileage (60-80mpg and more, as long as its constant speed) is spectacular, even with the AC running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
definition of spectacular: 28+ mpg
definition of really sucks: 18-24mpg


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

My brother is getting 360 per tank in his 2.5 liter rabbit. Most of it is highway, but we have noticed that his car keeps getting better. Most times we fill up at the point of the light coming on, but we can stretch it to 400 if we roll on fumes we think. 
We had an intake on the car, and it threw a light, but still go t the same milage and performance. Go figure. Without the light, the first 80 miles were a blast!!!!!


----------

